# A Bigger Afghan Army?



## AWP (Apr 2, 2008)

Tragically hilarious. A proposal to increase the size of an army that is already ineffective and stricken with corruption. Anyone who has been there or even knows someone who has been there would know of the ANA's reluctance to fight the Taliban...or anyone for that matter. This killed me: 





> The Afghan Army is widely seen as a success story, even if it still relies heavily on US forces to conduct operations.



If the ANA is a success story, then we're screwed.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/csm/20080402/wl_csm/oboost;_ylt=Aj0F.Mgo2agK3a1TXEJnnLSs0NUE


----------

